
Large Data Leaks at Intel - monitmitra
https://t.me/exconfidential/590
======
m463
bigger thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24074588](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24074588)

(although it was posted here earlier)

------
iooi
Weird that the market hasn't responded to this yet

~~~
1-6
Intel's pain is AMD and Apple's gain.

